# Trombas de Água - Ericeira 25 Outubro 2013



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2013 às 18:05)

Após alguns relatos decidi procurar e encontrei este material:






Rui Soares





Rui Soares





Azul - Ericeira Mag





Rui Silva





Nuno Batata





Nuno Batata

Vídeos:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10151900511325141
Nuno Batata

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=653564791331057
João Pereira


----------



## peteluis (25 Out 2013 às 18:11)

Desde miudo que admiro estas manifestações da natureza na Ericeira...lembro um Verão em que causaram bastantes estragos no Parque de Campismo.


----------



## Trovão Almada (25 Out 2013 às 18:16)

belos registos sem duvida .Parabéns


----------



## supercell (25 Out 2013 às 18:46)

Duas belas trombas de água!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Out 2013 às 19:00)

Belissimos registos...


----------



## MSantos (25 Out 2013 às 19:00)

Bons registos, a célula que passou por aqui ao inicio da tarde também aparentava ter alguma rotação, mas não apresentou maiores desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Out 2013 às 21:55)

Absolutamente brutais .


----------



## João Pedro (25 Out 2013 às 22:20)

Fantástico!  Ainda espero um dia ter o privilégio de assistir ao vivo a tal fenómeno.


----------



## Z13 (25 Out 2013 às 22:31)

Boa descoberta!


----------



## nelson972 (25 Out 2013 às 23:05)

Bons registos!
Hoje em dia nenhum fenómeno meteorológico passa despercebido!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2013 às 00:01)

Que dia este. 

Encontrei por acaso mais uma foto, aqui vai.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Out 2013 às 11:38)

> *Informação especial*
> 
> Comunicado válido entre 2013-10-26 09:39:00 e 2013-10-28 23:59:00
> 
> ...



IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2013 às 12:09)

Vão surgindo mais videos no youtube.


----------

